# Hosepipe reel - 1" Rubber washer or new Inlet Adaptor



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

I have an old Hozelock hosepipe reel, which has a 1" Inlet Adaptor (that's the part that screws onto the outside of the reel).

The adaptor has a rubber washer inside that I'd like to replace. Measurements are 33mm external and 22mm internal diameter. I can't see anything like this on ebay.

Alternatively, where can I (economically) buy a new Inlet Adaptor?

Lastly, if anyone knows, how likely is it that water could be leaking past the O ring rather than the flat washer?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Take a couple of pictures and post them up, might help someone give you help...


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Take a couple of pictures and post them up, might help someone give you help...


I have a video of the leak on Imgur. Can't seem to post it on here.

The washer is just a flat rubber washer 33mm outside, 22mm inside diameter; not sure a photo would make much difference?


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Take a couple of pictures and post them up, might help someone give you help...


Ah! I see what you mean! People might not know what an Inlet Adaptor is. Ok, I'll take a picture.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

500 enough? 😉
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500-Rubber-Washers-33mm-od-x-23mm-id-x-1-6mm-thick-/331882534494


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Rakti said:


> Ah! I see what you mean! People might not know what an Inlet Adaptor is. Ok, I'll take a picture.


The fittings are very dark green, so don't show up that well in photos;

On the left is the Inlet Adaptor, on the right is the hose fitting









Inlet Adaptor from above with washer in situ


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Here you mate, a £1

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Uni...VSKjVCh1dLAEYEAQYBiABEgJWDfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Here you mate, a £1
> 
> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Uni...VSKjVCh1dLAEYEAQYBiABEgJWDfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thanks for trying Andy but that says 1/2" or 3/4". Mine is an odd size, referred to as 1". Funnily enough, I'd just been looking at Wickes.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

One of these would do the job, and that's a good price, but won't be when you add the postage. Think they were about £6.50 on Amazon.

https://www.wigleydiy.co.uk/hzk-con...8sLbsKVT7TIzpT79LHw_ANnAiTelH0wBoCQ80QAvD_BwE

Note that 1" refers to BSP (British Standard Pipe) and see the misunderstanding complaints on Amazon from people that didn't check first what BSP means. See Wiki (or other sources) for an explanation and why 1" BSP has a Major Diameter of 33.249mm.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

This might work. A reviewer referred to garden hose fitting repair, but spec is non-existent on the website, so anyones guess.

https://www.toolstation.com/washing...5hpCtYiNP_7WMAhPBpJh5TnCc4oA4D0BoCCs8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Have seen a genuine Hozelock part £4.99. A bit expensive, when all you need is a rubber washer.

https://www.partridgeshadleigh.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4203


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Have seen a genuine Hozelock part £4.99. A bit expensive, when all you need is a rubber washer.
> 
> https://www.partridgeshadleigh.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4203


Okay, makes a bit more sense now as I was wondering why ??

Might be worth a phone call to Hozelock - see if they can help at all, surely worth a phone call to ask :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheaper options, but then you've postage ?

https://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/prod...MIr5ashaW57gIV0e5RCh1GBw6YEAQYDCABEgI2BfD_BwE

https://www.acquagiardino.it/en/con...MIr5ashaW57gIV0e5RCh1GBw6YEAQYAyABEgKU5PD_BwE

Or delivered via Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-259...nector&qid=1611653713&sr=8-19&tag=googhydr-21

Lots of other options here:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=1+inch...827699&tag=googhydr-21&ref=pd_sl_3kwl4qdxnk_e

Hope it helps


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks Andy. Plenty of options there.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Emailed Hozelock. After several emails (starting yesterday) and a phone call to order, they're sending me 3x washers for £2.95 posted.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rakti said:


> Emailed Hozelock. After several emails (starting yesterday) and a phone call to order, they're sending me 3x washers for £2.95 posted.


Good news :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Rakti said:


> Emailed Hozelock. After several emails (starting yesterday) and a phone call to order, they're sending me 3x washers for £2.95 posted.


A few spares as well. Result :thumb:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

The washers arrived today, which is pretty good going. Well done Hozelock.

Here's some pictures, old v new.

















I tried it out today. At first there was still a leak. Took off all the PTFE tape I had round the male thread on the adaptor, hand tightened the fitting and no leaks.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------

